# Welcher Filter ist besser für meinen Schwimmteich?



## HOBI (12. Okt. 2009)

Bitte helft mir... ich schwanke zwischen Reinigung mit zusätzlichem Kiesfilter und Reinigung rein durch Pflanzen.
Schwimmbereich hat 36m² - Reinigungsbereich ca. 50-60 m²
Lt. einem Gespräch mit einem Teichbauer würde somit die Reinigung allein durch Pflanzen ausreichen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Wasserqualität genauso gut ist wie mit dem Kiesfilter... andererseits kann der Kiesfilter ja auch einiges an Schaden anrichten, wenn er nicht mehr ordentlich funktioniert.

Was würdet Ihr mir raten?


----------



## buzzi (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Filter ist besser für meinen Schwimmteich?*

Also bei dem Verhältnis sollte das doch kein Problem sein nur auf die Pflanzen zu setzen, wie der Teichbauer schon sagt. Wenn man von 50-60% Regenerationsfläche ausgeht würden demnach schon 40 m² reichen. Und besonders klein ist der Teich ja auch nicht, also wird das mit richtiger Bepflanzung sicher schnell zum Gleichgewicht finden. Wenn die Pflanzen nur halbwegs so wachsen wie bei mir dieses Jahr, dann viel Spaß beim "ernten". Ich habe nach einem Sommer 3 Schubkarren voll Grünzeug kompostiert, alles ist zugewuchert, das Wasser seit der ersten Algenblüte im Mai glasklar bis auf eine leichte Trübung seit ende September, was aber jahreszeitlich bedingt eher normal ist. Viele Pflanzen sind schon gelb da haben die Algen endlich wieder mal eine Chance   - einzig in meinem Ufergraben wollen  sie nicht richtig wachsen und Algen überziehen  den Boden. Eigentlich hatte ich es ja andersrum erwartet  aber wirklich traurig bin ich darüber auch nicht, vielleicht sollte ich dort mal düngen???

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## günter-w (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Filter ist besser für meinen Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Hobi rein von der Flächenaufteilung müssten die Pflanzen reichen. Ist aber auch abhängig von deinem Füllwasser ob die Pflanzen gut wachsen das ist mit sicherheit bei Buzzi einwandfrei und die richtigen Pflanzen gesetzt. Durch den starken Pflanzenwuchs im Regenerationsbeich bleibt dann für die Pflanzen im Ufergraben nichtmehr viel übrig. Auf der sicheren Seite bist du mit einem zweiten Becken das als Filtergraben ausgelegt ist dort können sich die Schwebteile absezten. Wichtig ist in jedem Fall eine Oberflächenabsaugung und wenn du willst noch die Bodenabsaugung um den Schwimmbereich gleichmäßig zu durchströmen. So viel ich weis hast du in deine Skizzen Schilff als Beplanzung eingezeichnet. Überleg es dir gut das Zeug wuchert wie verrückt und unterdrückt die anderen Pflanzen. Nur durch regelmäßiges zurückschneiden in der Saison kannst du es in Schach halten am besten, wenn es eben seien soll in einem separaten Bereich einsprerren da die Rhizome auch sehr aggresiv sind und sofort die Schwachstellen in der Schweisnaht finden.


----------

